
Git Branch Naming Conventions - todsac
https://deepsource.io/blog/git-branch-naming-conventions/
======
agreenlake
What about the more common naming convention of using slash-separated branch
names, which Git inherently understands? Git stores branches in .git/refs so
by using slash-separators you capitalize on Git's behavior to keep branches in
directories together. You can read more at [https://git-scm.com/docs/user-
manual#how-git-stores-referenc...](https://git-scm.com/docs/user-manual#how-
git-stores-references) and "Git - Branches in a Nutshell" is one of the must-
read references: [https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Branching-Branches-in-
a-N...](https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Branching-Branches-in-a-Nutshell)

~~~
wodenokoto
I have yet to see the benefit of worrying about how your branches or organized
behind the scenes.

As a user a/b/c is the same as a-b-c, with the exception that with the folder
structure I can’t have a branch called a/b also, for technical reasons that
aren’t clear to most users.

But what would any of that matter if all branch names are prepended with a
unique ID? You’d never have 2 branches in the same sub folder.

